# Music Stealing



## Kosdu (Jul 29, 2012)

So I created an album. For atleast one song, everyone who has listened loves it.


Here's my problem:

I don't want anyone stealing it. Especially if I go commercial. Any tips?


----------



## Aldino (Jul 30, 2012)

Some music websites give you automatic protection from theft, or at least they will help back you up if you get your music stolen. However you probably have to pay to get said protection. Otherwise couldn't you use a copywrite?


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

How do I get copyright, man? 


(been too long since we talked, and I need to give you linky to unlisted YouTube vid)


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

LOL this is a laughable request. Under US laws (I see you're from there) you automatically hold a copyright on digital media like pictures and songs.....however I could buy your song and then share it with whoever i want. I could make CDs and pass them out to my friends. They could rip it and upload it online......as a non popular artist you want people to steal your music....it means it's worth listening to. Trust me the margin on song selling as a professional is miniscule. I know a couple people like you. One girl loves when she finds her stuff spread around for free. It's the best advertising you will get. And when you release that first real cd all the people who pirated your song and loved it will buy it and if you get good enough theyll even come see you perform live. Embrace the pirates they will make you famous. Would you rather have 500 pay you for your song or 500 pay and 1000 listen to it daily because they love the song?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 30, 2012)

Kranda said:


> LOL this is a laughable request. Under US laws (I see you're from there) you automatically hold a copyright on digital media like pictures and songs.....however I could buy your song and then share it with whoever i want. I could make CDs and pass them out to my friends. They could rip it and upload it online......as a non popular artist you want people to steal your music....it means it's worth listening to. Trust me the margin on song selling as a professional is miniscule. I know a couple people like you. One girl loves when she finds her stuff spread around for free. It's the best advertising you will get. And when you release that first real cd all the people who pirated your song and loved it will buy it and if you get good enough theyll even come see you perform live. Embrace the pirates they will make you famous. Would you rather have 500 pay you for your song or 500 pay and 1000 listen to it daily because they love the song?



This so much.

Make it easier and more rewarding for your fans to get your music directly from you than from any would-be pirates.  Those among your fans who can pay will be happy to give you their money; those who can't or who won't are non-sales anyway but still quite useful for exposure.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

I see your point, but I was more referring to someone taking the credit for my work.


Honestly, everyone has said the album is good so far. Surprising


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I see your point, but I was more referring to someone taking the credit for my work.
> 
> 
> Honestly, everyone has said the album is good so far. Surprising


Hmm I don't see any problem with someone claiming your work as their own. You have the original files and can prove you made the music that's good enough for a takedown from any site or even litigation if you need to take it that far.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

I just have concerns that well...... it'll happen.

I guess I'll rely on people that I let listen to help me if that is the case.


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I just have concerns that well...... it'll happen.
> 
> I guess I'll rely on people that I let listen to help me if that is the case.



This is totally ok.....i do design work and just today I took a leap and sent an app design to someone.....he could steal the design and hire someone to finish it, but I hope not and if he does I'll send apple a takedown notice followed by a call to a lawyer. I fretted for hours before getting the nerve to send it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 30, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I see your point, but I was more referring to someone taking the credit for my work.



I believe you can register your songs with the US Copyright Office for a fee, in order to give your right more standing, but legally your ownership of exclusive right to a work begins the moment that work is published.  All you have to do if someone else claims ownership of your work is prove that you published the work first.  A politely written cease-and-desist letter template along with a decent understanding of copyright law (beyond what the RIAA want music consumers to believe) should help, in the event your fear ever comes to pass.

Of course, an attorney's advice is far more sound than a random stranger's, but if that kind of theft does take place, you should have some options before having to escalate or lawyer up.


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

You probably knew this was coming, but after talking about it......I wanna hear the song.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

Kranda said:


> You probably knew this was coming, but after talking about it......I wanna hear the song.



I grant you your wish, two left
=P
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/122755-My-Weird-Album-(Containment)?p=2993860#post2993860


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I grant you your wish, two left
> =P
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/122755-My-Weird-Album-(Containment)?p=2993860#post2993860



Hmm two wishes......the superpower to have my phone appear in my hand anytime I want.......and a chef who will cook me anything I want but the food never makes me gain wait. *crosses fingers and hopes you're actually a genie


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

Nup, sorry.

XD


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Nup, sorry.
> 
> XD


Damn knew it was too good to be true. Also currently listening with my decent pair of cans (sennheiser HD 280). Initial reaction. Mellow, yet creepy. Really creepy like dark horro game creepy. It has an edge. I'll give my complete thought in your other thread when I finish.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 6, 2012)

Terminatus.


----------

